# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Εκτροφή Ορτυκιών στην ταράτσα

## padelis

Καλησπέρα σας και καλώς σας βρήκα!
Θα ήθελα να ξεκινήσω την εκτροφή ορτυκιών στην ταράτσα μου.Δεν έχω όμως ιδέα από αυτά!Είναι θορυβώδη πτηνά?Περίπου τι διαστάσεις κλούβας θα χρειαστώ για 2-3 ορτύκια?Να τους φτιάξω και χώρο για βοσκή?Συγγνώμη για όλα αυτά τα ερωτήματα αλλά δεν έχω γνώσεις επί του θέματος!Ό,τι άλλη πληροφορία δεκτή!




                             Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά

----------


## antoninio

..αυτο που ξερω να σου πω ειναι οτι πρεπει να εχεις ενα μονο αρσενικο για περιπου 5-6 θηλυκα..δεν εχω ορτυκια αλλα καπου ειχα διαβασει οτι αν ειναι 2 αρσενικα γινεται μακελιο..

----------

